# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Slappe spieren en losse gewrichten

## bres

hallo allemaal..

ik loop al maanden met pijnlijke knieen ik kan niet door mn knieen dan krijg ik een brandende stekende pijn en mn voeten beginnen aan de onderkant te tintelen en het is net of er zakken water aan mn knieholtes hangen echt vaag gevoel.
mn stuitje is in de loop van de tijd ook erg pijnlijk geworden kan er niet op zitten en als ik loop of trap op moet is dat erg pijnlijk nu beginnen ook mn ellebogen en polsen en mn rug is erg verzwakt zegt manueel therapeut heb oefeningen gekregen ben ook veel gaan wandelen en gaan fietsen is niet te houden door pijn maar ik zet door wil van de pijn af heb inmiddels tramacet tabletten gehad die bevatten 500 mg paraetamol en 20 mg morfine pijn word er niet minder fijn maar wel dragelijker.
heb twee weken geleden bloed testen moeten doen op ontstekingen en reuma uitslagen waren allemaal goed vandaag weer naar huisarts geweest heb er tegenwoordig een strippenkaart soms durf ik gewoon niet meer te gaan ze zullen wel denken maar ja pijn is te erg om ermee te blijven lopen dus ga toch het is mijn lichaam en gevoel.
maar goed huisarts heeft nu een verwijzing gegeven toch voor reumatoloog moet nog op telefoontje wachten wanneer ik kan komen.
zijn er mensen met zelfde pijn en klachten en zouden dat met mij willen delen of miss heb je raad voor me????

fijne dag verder....

----------


## Sefi

Ik herken je verhaal volkomen. Ik heb het hypermobiliteitssyndroom. Dit is een bindweefselaandoening waardoor je erg losse gewrichten hebt. De spierbalans is vaak ook niet orde. 
Ja, het is goed om spieren te versterken, maar als je er meer pijn van krijgt, dan heb je triggerpoints in je spieren. Dat zijn spierknoopjes die voor pijn en tintelingen zorgen. De klachten lijken veel op fibromyalgie.
In principe komt het er op neer dat je spieren hard moeten werken om je losse gewrichten op z'n plek te houden. Je spieren raken hierdoor overbelast en vormen triggerpoints. Triggerpoints in spieren zullen voor meer pijn zorgen als je de spieren probeert te trainen en triggerpoints zullen de spieren uiteindelijk verslappen.
Meer info over triggerpoints kun je hier lezen: http://www.reflex-fysiotherapie.nl/i...a13039cac16eb4

Je zult het meest gebaat zijn als de triggerpoints behandeld worden. Op dezelfde website als hierboven aangegeven kun je ook op Dry Needling klikken. Dit is de snelste manier om van je triggerpoints af te komen.
Je spieren ontspannen en zijn weer trainbaar.

Het is bekend dat triggerpointpijn dwars door morfine heen komt, dus dat de pijn niet weggaat met je pijnstillers is te verwachten.
Helaas zijn niet alle therapeuten op de hoogte met triggerpoints, dus je zult moeten kijken of je een therapeut kunt vinden die er wel mee op de hoogte is.

----------


## sjoukje adema

Kan de fysiotherapeut mij verkeerd behandeld hebben, zodat ik nu het gevoel hebdat alles los zit en heel veel pijn heb aan mijn spieren net of ben ik uit balans.
Eerst was het alleen mijn schoudergordel, maar het zit nu ook al in het heupgewricht, knieen, en rug. Ik gebruik spierverslappers en probeer elke dag een stukje te wandelen en een klein stukje te fietsen om weer sterk te worden. Maar wat is wijs om te doen rusten of in beweging te blijven

----------

